# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Forum diendantinhoc.vn sao không tổ chức chương trình như thế này

## pingmax

Mình thấy bên này có sự kiện dự đoán bóng đá rất hay, admin forum diendantinhoc.vn xem thế nào để tổ chức cho anh em thành viên chơi cho xôm nhỉ http://forum.bkav.com.vn/showthread.php?33278

----------

